
Write Code as If You Had to Support It for the Rest of Your Life - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/oreillymedia/write-code-as-if-you-had-to-support-it-for-the-rest-of-your-life-a707d3442f1a
======
eyeball
medium's login requirement sucks

anywhere else to read this?

~~~
lioeters
[https://97-things-every-x-should-
know.gitbooks.io/97-things-...](https://97-things-every-x-should-
know.gitbooks.io/97-things-every-programmer-should-know/content/en/thing_93/)

